# Mud Pan



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

I’m using a flexible mud pan what’s everyone’s favorite pan?


----------



## rockhanger3 (Jun 17, 2015)

USG Matrix 
best pan I've used in 36 years


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

used welded stainless pan since 86. dont like plastic or double edges. no skinny pans either.


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Usg matrix is to heavy flexible mud pan can’t be beat for hot muds flexes out fast if your doing patches this pan is a cash machine and great for wipe down after the bazooka banjo super taper


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

10 inch heli-arc welded pan (advance brand)


----------

